# PCH Crystal Cove Meet Sat 10/18 (Sign-up & Today's Pics)



## s2kpunisher (Jun 9, 2003)

Very nice turn out this morning, just remembering off the top of my head:

8-9 S2000s (mine is a stock red s2k)
4-5 NSXs
1 Carrera 4S
1 E55
1 400E
1 E46 
1 C coupe
1 Civic HB
1 Camaro SS? (I'm not good with American cars srry)


----------



## s2kpunisher (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## s2kpunisher (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## s2kpunisher (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## s2kpunisher (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## s2kpunisher (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## s2kpunisher (Jun 9, 2003)

[/url]


----------



## s2kpunisher (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## s2kpunisher (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## s2kpunisher (Jun 9, 2003)

Also a couple of us went to Ortega for a nice drive:
3 NSXs
2 S2000s


----------



## s2kpunisher (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## s2kpunisher (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## s2kpunisher (Jun 9, 2003)

For additional pictures/videos click on the link: http://www.imagestation.com/members/AmerH
You need to register with Imagestation.com before viewing.

Just to clarify things, for those who met up with us in the gas station, its a Chevron, not a Mobil, the Mobil website listed it as a Mobil Exxon gas station but its really a Chevron.

And those who might be shy, this is open to all types of cars, you don't have to drive an expensive car or whatever, just drop by and check it out.

What: PCH Crystal Cove Meet
When: Sat Oct 18th 
Time: 6:00am leaving 6:15am (spots fill up quick) 
Where: CHEVRON Gas Station @
301 E COAST HWY 
NEWPORT BEACH, CA 92660-6132

Here's the address to the Crystal Cove Promenade (where everyone meets at)
Pacific Coast Highway & Crystal Heights Drive 
Newport Beach, CA 92657

So whose in for next Sat meet 10/18?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I was actually still up at 3AM this morning. Then I went to bed...

You must like that powder blue Diablo. :eeps: 

And I may be cruising through Ortega in a few. Who knows.

Need to figure out how to get my ass outta bed before 6...


----------



## s2kpunisher (Jun 9, 2003)

Kaz said:


> I was actually still up at 3AM this morning. Then I went to bed...
> 
> You must like that powder blue Diablo. :eeps:
> 
> ...


The Diablo is nice, but nothing compared to the Enzo (didn't show up tho  )

As far as waking up just use 2 instead of 1, that's my secret


----------



## s2kpunisher (Jun 9, 2003)

So far:

S2000s
1. Amer
2. Mark_is300

NSXs
1. BConly
2. AndyH

WRX
1. CaliWRX

Benz
1. W420
2. Dr./// AMG
3. krk230

BMW
1. beowulf
2. wattaboy
3. halfnhalf 325
4. E55

anybody else? this is a good chance to hang out and check out some sweet cars


----------



## s2kpunisher (Jun 9, 2003)

S2000s
1. Amer
2. Luwin1026
3. kuni
4.s2ka

EVO
1. Mark_is300

NSXs
1. BConly
2. AndyH

WRX
1. CaliWRX

Lexus
1. Leets

Supra
1.Supraboost23

Benz
1. W420
2. Dr./// AMG
3. krk230
4. oggle 
5. RollinInGreenz
6. Extreme E500
7. zeronero
8. Turbo][

BMW
1. beowulf
2. wattaboy
3. halfnhalf 325
4. E55 

VW
1. turbora

See You All Tomorrow!


----------

